# PEG tube replacement



## avhadvidya@gmail.com (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello,

Can anybody give CPT code for PEG tube replacement done endoscopically?


----------



## Jenannurb (Aug 17, 2017)

my understanding is that you cannot bill for a peg tube removal- I would bill for the placement of the new Peg.


----------

